# Conexion de luces audioritmicas



## logan7508 (May 14, 2006)

Hola, no se si va aqui, pero no sabia si ponerlo en audio o en video

Quiero saber si alguien sabe o tiene información sobre la conexion de luces audioritmicas, lo que quiero es conectar unos leds y que se prendan y apaguen con el sonido

Gracias


----------



## epi (Jun 5, 2006)

Hola:
podes encontrar sobre el tema en pabli.com, fijate en este link http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm
Tambien depende de cuantos led  quieras poner
byeee.....


----------



## logan7508 (Dic 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias probare y en cuanto tenga algo positivo les avisare, saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 16, 2007)

logan7508 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no se si va aqui, pero no sabia si ponerlo en audio o en video
> 
> Quiero saber si alguien sabe o tiene información sobre la conexion de luces audioritmicas, lo que quiero es conmectar unos leds y que se prendan y apaguen con el sonido
> 
> Gracias



En el foro hay mucha información sobre el tema.

Búscala que te ayudará

Saludos


----------



## jose_flash (May 12, 2008)

olaaaaa  quiero hacer este proyecto... pero me gustaria saber una cosa si el primer filtro filtra frecuencias 500 Hz y el segundo 500 Hz-2,5 KHz si una toco un frecuencia  de 800 Hz  que luz se enciende y si toco una de 2,5 KHz  se enciende la 2º luz o la 1º y 2º..?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> olaaaaa  quiero hacer este proyecto... pero me gustaria saber una cosa si el primer filtro filtra frecuencias 500 Hz y el segundo 500 Hz-2,5 KHz si una toco un frecuencia  de 800 Hz  que luz se enciende y si toco una de 2,5 KHz  se enciende la 2º luz o la 1º y 2º..?



No veo ningun filtro, es solo un VUMeter, se enciende una cantidad de led´s proporcional a la intensidad de la musica, no por tonos

Si quieres un audiorritmico mira esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/circuitos-luces-audio-ritmico-3247/


----------



## jose_flash (May 12, 2008)

y este sirve..?

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm

y ese es como yo digo.. que si por ejemplo el primer filtro soporta max 500 Hz y suena una de 900Hz  se enciende solo la segunda o ¿ se enciende la 1 y la segunda...?
gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2008)

De ese en particular se hablo bastante en el foro, es peligroso porque no aisla la tension de red del resto del esquema, fijate de encontrar en el foro el post sobre ese circuito

Ah, si sirve !


----------



## jose_flash (May 12, 2008)

voi a hacer es que me pasarte con LM324 parece simple seguro 
el unico inconveniente es que utiliza fuente +- 9


----------



## scorpionhack (May 12, 2008)

Aqui tienes todo lo que necesitas saber...

ademas puedes regular la sensibilidad con un potenciometro...

las resistencias que añadi en boli son para bajar el voltaje de 12 a 9 voltios para utilizarlo en el coche...


----------



## jose_flash (May 12, 2008)

hare el de tres bombillas ..pero dios... no haber enla tienda  un LM324..! esto es lo mas grande ...que es lo siguiente no tener 555 ( expresion porque tampoco tiene 555)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2008)

Esos valores del divisor resistivo son muy altos, no alcanzan para alimentar al operacional ni al led.

Mejor coloca solo una resistencia de 100 Ohms en serie con los 12 V y un electrolitico de 470 uF 16V, el LM324 puede funcionar hasta con 30 V


Edit:

jose_flash: ¿ Que tipo de bombillas quieres encender (Voltaje) ?


----------



## jose_flash (May 12, 2008)

pues unas halogenas que tengo por hay de colores fijas (220 Volt AC )


----------



## jose_flash (May 15, 2008)

una cosa en el circuito que me paso fogonazo.. que sale coon un LM324 ..los triac son 2n5444 pues utilizar BT136600 ......?¿ y otra cosa el voltage de las luces es de 220 V esos octoaclopadores sirven  (moc3021) para eso..?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2008)

El esquema es indistinto para 110 o 220.
Respeta solamente la tension de los triac y la corriente admisible de estos


----------



## jose_flash (May 16, 2008)

ok pues los soportan 600 V y 4 A..


----------



## jose_flash (May 16, 2008)

siguendo con el tema del vumeter del post en esencia (uaa180) teneis alguien el pcb ?


----------



## cibermss (Jul 3, 2008)

hola amigos de este prestigioso foro, bueno mi consulta o mi peticion es si alguien puede ayudarme con un proyecto q tengo en mente osea quiero poner en mi auto un sistema de luces audioritmicos con led pero no quiero 10 led quiero mucho mas , osea quiero un audioritmico de tres canales pero por cada canal ose bajo medio y altos por bajo quiero 10 led igual para todos los otros canales como puedo hacer o si alguien puede alcanzarme un esquema no quiero uno q prenda al nivel del volumen quiero q hagan las luces tipo golpe depende del sonido osea a la ves 10 si es suena el bajo 10 si es suena el medio y 10 si esq suena el alto es posible haber quien me escribe o me manda algo asi !se los agradeceria mucho graxas!


----------



## 15584104 (Sep 27, 2008)

Este circuito lo hice y andubo, pero hay q subir el volumen del mp3, discman, etc.
es muy facil..


----------



## alejujup (May 30, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y estoy queriendo realizar este proyecto de audiritmico, vi el de pablin y quisiera seber si alguien ya lo armo y si les funciono. gracias desde ya!


----------



## cibermss (May 30, 2009)

alejujup dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en el foro y estoy queriendo realizar este proyecto de audiritmico, vi el de pablin y quisiera seber si alguien ya lo armo y si les funciono. gracias desde ya!


bueno te dire q yo lo hize con 12 voltios asi como has visto el detalle en las paginas anteriores y si funca  ( con led)


----------



## alejujup (May 30, 2009)

hola gracias por responder, y para este circuito el de pablin,si es este el que realizaste, utilizas igualmente los triacs para enceder los led`s?


----------



## cheche333 (Mar 17, 2010)

epi dijo:


> Hola:
> podes encontrar sobre el tema en pabli.com, fijate en este link http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm
> Tambien depende de cuantos led  quieras poner
> byeee.....



men!! una pregunta!!! a ese integrado se le pueden colocar mas de 12 led?? si se pueden!! dime como cuantos mas?? por fa!!


----------

